# IMAF, Inc. Seminar on September 22



## Brian Johns (Sep 9, 2002)

Information regarding an upcoming seminar involving Master of Tapi Tapi, Ken Smith, a very talented martial artist.


Ken Smith: 
Ken Smith, Master of Tapi-Tapi, will teach Professor Presas Modern Arnis "Stick & Empty Hand Techniques" and "Stick Counters for Counters" 
Leo Fong: 
Leo Fong, Legendary movie actor/producer and Kung Fu Expert will teach the "Angles of Attack & Counterattack", "Hit without getting Hit", "The Energy Connection" 
Dustin Seale: 
Dustin Seale, master and 3 time Hall of Fame member, will teach "Kyusho-Jitsu Pressure Point Fighting" & "Kata Breakdown" from the Dillman Method
Time: 10:00a.m. - 5:00p.m. 
Location:Channahon Middle School, 
Channahon, ILContact: Dustin Seale 
Seale_karate_jitsu@yahoo.com 
(815) 521-1815 

Ken Smith 
Ken.Smith@ModernArnis.net 
(708) 460-7360 
Fee: $79 in advance (By September 16th, 2002) 
$99 at the door 
Make check payable to: 
Dustin Seale 
P.O. Box 611 
Channahon, IL 60410Back to Top


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Can we get a review?


----------

